# No sound when watching TV



## kara83 (May 31, 2012)

Hey everyone...I could use some help! I have a TV, DirectTv Box, DVD player and Surround sound, all have been hooked up and working fine for months. The other morning I went to watch TV and there was no sound. The sound works fine when watching DVDs but not when watching TV. I've checked all the connections, I dont know what else to do. Thanks for any help!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is the sound not coming through the TV or the receiver? How is the tv connected to the Direct TV box? have you swapped out the cable with a different one?


----------



## kara83 (May 31, 2012)

Thank you for responding!
There is no sound coming from the TV or surround sound when watching TV, but sound on both when watching DVDs...everything goes into the surround sound which then connects to the tv...i havent tries switching the cable yet


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its either a faulty cable from the Direct TV box or you have a bad handshake problem (common issue) Have you tried using an optical audio cable rather than HDMI?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. Could you perhaps elaborate on the Surround System that you have installed. As "Surround Sound" has so many permutations, it would help us greatly in troubleshooting what might be causing you not to get sound from your TV.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack kara :wave:


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Please list the make and model of the receiver / HTiB unit that all your components are connected to.

Please list the individual connections. For example:
Inputs
- DVD player to receiver using component cables for video, and digital audio cable for audio
- TV to receiver using HDMI
- DirectTV box to receiver using HDMI
Output
- Receiver out to TV using HDMI

This should help folks here to assist you with debugging your problem.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Welcome to HTS. Could you perhaps elaborate on the Surround System that you have installed. As "Surround Sound" has so many permutations, it would help us greatly in troubleshooting what might be causing you not to get sound from your TV.
> Cheers,
> JJ


+1; also on the handshake idea. One other thing to check is if the Direct TV (Satellite receiver) is muted. Although none of my old Direct TV receivers had "mute," I HAVE seen "mute" on many satellite receivers. Just a thought, and it would explain the problem.


----------



## DeuceTrinal (May 7, 2012)

Directv boxes do this all the time. Unplug it for 15 seconds and then plug it back in, a reboot fixes it 90% of the time when I get "directv picture w/o sound" as a service call.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

DeuceTrinal said:


> Directv boxes do this all the time. Unplug it for 15 seconds and then plug it back in, a reboot fixes it 90% of the time when I get "directv picture w/o sound" as a service call.


Good idea; thanks! Actually, I'm surprised that no one (myself included :duh: ) thought of it; this reset method is an easy and often effective method to correct many problems. :hail:


----------

